# Advice On Were To Send A Pocket Watch For Repair.



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi,

My dad as asked me to deal with sending his pocket watch for repair.

He has a Waltham USA traveller watch that runs but only for a few hours.

Could someone please advice of wear to send it.

Heres a few pics for the enthusiasts.





I also have this lund and blockley movement and dial and wondered if it could be restored or used by a forum member.





Regards

Col.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Steve Burrage of Rytetime - a safe pair of hands. Work is excellent, price is fair and you will get a quote before work is undertaken.

HTH

Julian (L)


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

ive heard steve is your man


----------



## Cronos (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi, do you still have the pocket watch movement? Are you selling it?


----------

